# IRS PDF problems - help!



## noblesse (Jun 26, 2018)

Last year when I did my US taxes I had no problem with PDF files (as I had in the past). This year, however, I am. 

I can open the IRS PDF forms, fill them in and then save them, but if I re-open them to add something else I get a dark line around the box I'm trying to add something to and I can't enter any of the information I entered earlier.

The information I put in earlier is in the form and appears if I print it out, I just can't see it on the screen.

Several years ago I had a similar problem and the solution was something about opening the files as Preview files and then saving them as Adobe files, but I can't remember exactly what I did.

Is anyone else having the same problem and knows how to solve it? (Please don't suggest I solve it by doing my taxes electronically).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I vaguely recall having had some similar difficulties with the pdf forms this year, but just checked and the copies I kept of what I submitted seem to be OK.

A couple of things where the IRS forms can be fiddly: are you using the latest version of Adobe? what operating system are you using? I'm on a Linux system and always have trouble with IRS forms unless I use an independent pdf reader program that works as an add on to my browser.


----------



## noblesse (Jun 26, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> I vaguely recall having had some similar difficulties with the pdf forms this year, but just checked and the copies I kept of what I submitted seem to be OK.
> 
> A couple of things where the IRS forms can be fiddly: are you using the latest version of Adobe? what operating system are you using? I'm on a Linux system and always have trouble with IRS forms unless I use an independent pdf reader program that works as an add on to my browser.


I have the latest Adobe for Macs and all my other software is up to date.

The printed copies of the PDFs are OK, it's just that I can't add anything after I do Save As and re-open the file. I've been playing around since I posted, and I can open the files in Preview (an independent pdf reader program?) and they're OK, so I'll just use Preview and save the files as PDFs after that.

It's just so frustrating! I haven't had any problem for at least 5 years, and one wonders whether they even test these fill-in-able forms before they put them up for downloading on the IRS website.

Ah well, I'll continue. I have to fill out Form 6251 for the Alternative Minimum Tax even though my income is WAY, WAY lower than the threshold, and it does my head in every time!


----------

